# 11 November 1975



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Where were you...being from this part of the country how I remember this.  Ship went missing on 10 November 1975. This song, for me is a number one tribute second to none of any song in modern music...Pure musical poetry for me.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Where were you...


I was in Germany in the army. Not much news just the Armed Forces Network. Must have been horrible on that ship.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I love Gord. I've seen him many times.


----------

